# Need two EXPERIENCED blue water anglers for this saturday 5/9



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

This is NOT a charter. We are going back were we left off last weekend. All of our normal (if you could call them normal) crewmembers are out of town this weekend. Plans are to run to the Spur or close to it. Leaving out of Pensacola pass (Sherman's Cove). We may run and gun untill we find the water brakes passed the Spur. Cost is your share of fuel around 40 Gallons each and maybe 15.00 each for ice and ballyhoo, if we areunable tocatch live bait friday. PM if interested. No need to bring any gear except maybe one bottom rod just in case we stop on the way in for a meal. Tim and I are very experienced bluewater anglers but it's always good to have that third and fourth set of hands just in case the bites on. Gene


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, I wish I could go Gene but I need to try and get a few trips in on my boat before the pre-season services and prep. I'm about to put ole Lickety through the ringer again this season and wanna make sure she's ready. They are there, Igot a few good hooter reports outta OB.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> All of our normal (if you could call them normal) crewmembers are out of town this weekend.


I concur...there is no way Rob is considered normal. :moon 

edit...and that probably applies to mr. striped manatee too.


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

damn im leaving the country today:banghead:banghead


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome opportunityfellow PPF anglers..

I would besooo excitedto be one of the luckyonesto fishwith Gene and Tim if I were not heading to Texas tomorrow to see my nephew pitch for UTA.

Hopefully I'll get the opportunity to fish with these guys again...oh, and Brandon I haven't forgotten about our deal...the cajuns will be on there way soon...can't wait to get them on the Lickety Split..

Good luck Gene and Tim! Like ya really need it!! LOL

Jimmy


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *jjam (5/7/2009)*Awesome opportunityfellow PPF anglers..
> 
> I would besooo excitedto be one of the luckyonesto fishwith Gene and Tim if I were not heading to Texas tomorrow to see my nephew pitch for UTA.
> 
> ...


 Jimmy when you get back in town give us a PM. Next time you fish with us you will know how to find the house and be on time. Good luck to your nephew. Gene


----------

